# [Review] Thermalright Silver Arrow im PCGHX-Check - Der ehrwürdiger Nachfolger des legendären des IFX-14



## xTc (14. März 2011)

*[Review] Thermalright Silver Arrow im PCGHX-Check - Der ehrwürdiger Nachfolger des legendären des IFX-14*

*[Review] Thermalright Silver Arrow im PCGHX-Check - Der ehrwürdiger Nachfolger des legendären des IFX-14*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Inhalt*

Dies ist ein interaktives Inhaltsverzeichnis. Die einzelnen Menüpunkte lassen sich anklicken und Ihr gelangt sofort zum gewünschen Punkt. Weiterhin befindet sich unter jedem Abschnitt ein "Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis"-Button, mitdem Ihr direkt zum Inhaltsverzeichnis zurückkommt. Die Bilder lassen sich auf Wunsch auch vergrößern. Hierzu ist lediglich ein Klick auf das gewünschte Bild nötig.​

*Danksagung*
*Einleitung*
*Verpackung & Lieferumfang*
*Impressionen*
*Spezifikationen*
*Montage*
*Intel-Systeme*
*AMD-Systeme*

*Testsystem*
*Kühlleistung*
*Testszenario*
*Standardlüfter*
*Referenzlüfter 120mm*
*Referenzlüfter 140mm*

*Lautstärke*
*Fazit*
*Links*
*Danksagung*​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  

Ein großes Dankeschön geht an den Onlineshop *PC-Cooling* die mir stellvertretend für *Thermalright* ein Muster des Silver Arrow für diesen Test zur Verfügung gestellt hat. Zusätzlich möchte ich mich noch bei *Asus* bedanken, die mir für die Bilder und die Montage ein P7P55-M zur Verfügung gestellt haben.​​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Einleitung*​
Im Jahr 2007 stellte Thermalright mit dem IFX-14 (Inferno Fire eXtinguisher) einen Kühler vor, der alle bis dahin erschienen Kühler deutlich in den Schatten stellte. Mittlerweile sind über vier Jahre vergangen und nach langer Wartezeit bringt Thermalright mit dem Silver Arrow einen Nachfolger des erfolgreichen IFX-14. Damit der Kühler auch leistungsmäßig mithalten kann, hat Thermalright ihn kräftig überarbeitet und lässt ihn in einem neuen Gewand erstrahlen. Mit dem Erscheinen bricht Thermalright, erfreulicherweise eine alte Tradition. Der neue Silver Arrow ist der erste Kühler aus dem Hause Thermalright, der standardmäßig über ein Montage-Kit für AMD-Systeme verfügt. Der folgende Test des Thermalright Silver Arrow soll zeigen, ob der Kühler an die alten Erfolge des IFX-14 anknüpfen kann.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Verpackung & Lieferumfang*​
Zur Verpackung des Silver Arrow gibt es nicht viel zu sagen. Thermalright liefert den Silver Arrow in einer umweltfreundlichen Pappverpackung aus. Die Verpackung wird einzig durch den Thermalright sowie Silver Arrow Schriftzug verziert. Weiterhin kann man der Verpackung entnehmen, für welche Sockel der Kühler geeignet ist. Auch wenn es auf der Verpackung nicht abgedruckt ist, ist der Thermalright Silver Arrow zu aktuellen Sockel 1155 Systemen kompatibel. 

Mit dem Silver Arrow präsentiert Thermalright seinen ersten Kühler, der ab Werk über ein Montage-Kit für AMD-Systeme verfügt. Bei früheren Kühlern war es notwendig, das Kit für AMD-Systeme optional gegen einen kleinen Aufpreis zu erwerben. So ist der Silver Arrow auch für Nutzer eines AMD-Systems interessant. Neben dem Montage-Kit für AMD-Systeme ist noch ein Montage-Kit für Intel-Systeme im Lieferumfang enthalten. Durch die spezielle Verschraubung auf Intel-Systemen ist es möglich, den Anpressdruck des Kühlers manuell anzupassen. Das benötigte Werkzeug legt Thermalright bei. Neben dem Montagematerial sind noch drei Montageanleitungen sowie eine Spritze Wärmeleitpaste und vier Lüfter-Klammern enthalten. Zwei TY-140 Lüfter runden das Paket ab. PC-Cooling legt als extra noch einen Y-Adapter bei, so können beide Lüfter an einem Anschluss verwendet werden.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Impressionen*​
Dem einen oder anderen aufmerksamen Leser wird der „neue“ Silver Arrow sicherlich bekannt vorkommen. Beim genaueren Hinsehen entpuppt sich der verkappte Thermalright Silver Arrow als altbekannter Cogage Arrow. Die Parallelen zwischen den beiden Produkten sind nicht verwunderlich, da Thermalright die Kühler für Cogage entwickelt und fertigt. Wie auch schon beim IFX-14 setzt Thermalright beim Silver Arrow auf zwei separierte Kühltürme die über die Heatpipes miteinander verbunden sind. Das Design der Kühltürme wurde 1:1: vom Cogage Arrow übernommen. Damit die Luft besser durch die Lamellen strömt, wurden diese an den Enden entsprechend gebogen. Durch die kleinen Spoiler wird die Luft besser durch die Lamellen gelotst und es entstehen nicht so große Verwirbelungen. Auf der innenliegenden Seite der Kühltürme sind die Spoiler genau spiegelverkehrt ausgerichtet. So wird die Luft besser auf den montierten Lüfter gerichtet. Hier liegt auch einer der entscheidenden Aspekte, der den Silver Arrow vom alten IFX-14 unterscheidet.
In Sachen Heatpipes geht Thermalright mit dem Silver Arrow eigene Wege und löst sich so vom aktuellen Trend mehrere kleine Heatpipes zu verbauen. Der Silver Arrow verfügt über vier Heatpipes, die einen Durchmesser von jeweils 8mm haben. Die Heatpipes laufen vom ersten Kühlturm durch die Bodenplatte in den zweiten Kühlturm. Über die Bodenplatte wird die Abwärme des Prozessors aufgenommen. Damit die Enden der Heatpipes nicht einfach aus den beiden Kühltürmen herausragen, hat Thermalright sie mit Kappen versehen. Anders als bei vielen anderen High-End-Kühlern haben die Heatpipes des Silver Arrow keinen direkten Kontakt zur Oberfläche des Prozessors. Die Abwärme wird über die Bodenplatte aufgenommen und dann gleichmäßig an die vier Heatpipes verteilt. So wird sichergestellt, dass auch bei Prozessoren mit kleinen Heatspreadern alle Heatpipes effektiv genutzt werden. In der Vergangen hat war die Qualität der Bodenplatte bei Thermalright-Kühlern immer wieder ein Kritikpunkt. Bei einigen Mustern war die Bodenplatte konkav bzw. konvexe und konnte so nicht ideal kühlen. Beim hier getesteten Silver Arrow hält sich die Wölbung aber in Grenzen und ist im Vergleich zu älteren Thermalright-Kühlern wesentlich besser.
Zum Schluss noch ein paar Worte zur Verarbeitung des Silver Arrow. Obwohl man von Thermalright eigentlich immer nur erstklassig verarbeitete Produkte kennt, weißt der Silver Arrow an einigen Stellen kleine Makel auf. Zum einen wären da die kleinen Spoiler. Diese sind oben und unten an den Kühltürmen zum Teil sehr zusammengedrückt und können so nicht ihre richtige Wirkung erzielen. Weiterhin sind an den Seiten einige Lamellen nicht akkurat miteinander verbunden und schweben in der Luft. Die dadurch entstehenden Spalten fallen bei genauerer Betrachtung leider auf. Dennoch macht der Kühler, bis auf die genannten Kritikpunkte, einen guten Eindruck. Zum Schluss noch ein paar Impressionen zu Thermalright’s Silver Arrow…​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Damit weitere Bilder des Silver Arrow angezeigt werden, bitte auf Klick "Show" klicken. Um das gewünschte Bild zu vergrößern, reicht es aus, dieses einfach anzuklicken.​


Spoiler



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Spezifikationen*​
Die Spezifikationen im Überblick: Der Silver Arrow von Thermalright ist trotz seiner Ausmaße mit 1.125 Gramm ein verhältnismäßig leichter Kühler. Das Gewicht setzt sich aus den kupfernen Heatpipes sowie der Bodenplatte und den Lamellen (Aluminium) zusammen. Damit die Abwärme von der Bodenplatte abtransportiert werden kann, stehen vier Heatpipes mit einem Durchmesser von jeweils 8mm zur Verfügung. Erfreulicherweise legt Thermalright beim Silver Arrow ab Werk erstmals ein Montage-Kit für AMD-Systeme bei. Der Silver Arrow ist daher auch ohne Zusatzkosten für Besitzer von AMD-Systemen interessant. Die weiteren Spezifikationen im Detail:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit die ausführliche Produktbeschreibung sichtbar wird, bitte einmal auf "Show" klicken.



Spoiler



Mit dem Silver Arrow präsentiert Thermalright in der Tradition des legendären IFX-14 einen der wohl leistungsfähigsten CPU Kühler auf Heatpipe-Basis weltweit.

Die bewährte TwinTower Konzeption ermöglicht eine besonders grosse Oberfläche von insgesamt 147 x 123 x 160 mm und bildet die Grundlage für die herausragende Kühlleistung des Silver Arrow. Durch das optimierte Design der Kühllamellen bietet der Kühler gerade auch bei geringer Lüfterdrehzahl und entsprechend wenig Luftdurchsatz eine sehr gute Performance. Um die Effizienz noch zu steigern sind die Heatpipes mit der Grundplatte verlötet - so wird eine optimale Übertragung der Abwärme gerantiert. Zum Schutz gegen Korrosion sind Heatpipes und Grundplatte hochglanzvernickelt

Wie von Thermalright nicht anders gewohnt ist die Verarbeitung des Kühlers von höchster Qualität. Die Unterseite des Kühlers verfügt über eine leicht konvex geformte Auflagefläche. Das bereits vor mehreren Jahren erstmalig von Thermalright entwickelte Design wurde mittlerweile von diversen anderen Herstellern "übernommen". Die konvexe Form bewirkt glatten Oberfläche der Auflagefläche eine weitere Optimierung der Kühlleistung - insbesondere bei Intel-Systemen.

Eine weitere Novität sind die beiden mitgelieferten Thermalright TY 140 Lüfter mit der neuartigen "Enhanced Hyper-Flow Bearing" (EHFB) Lagerung. Mit den imposanten Abmessungen von 160 x 140 x 26,5 mm erzeugen die beiden PWM-gesteuerten Lüfter einen hohen Luftdurchsatz schon bei sehr geringen Drehzahlen und entsprechend geringer Geräuschentwicklung. Aufgrund des ausgeklügelten Layouts ist der Rotordurchmesser sogar noch etwas grösser, als der eines konventionellen 140 mm Lüfters. Durch die abgeflachte Form des Lüfterrahmens sind die bei TwinTower Kühlern oft aufkommenden Inkompatibilitäten des frontseitigen Lüfters mit den Speichermodulen der angrenzenden Speicherbank annähernd ausgeschlossen (eine Ausnahme bilden Ram Module mit extrem hohen Ramsinks). Aufgrund des grossen Lüfterdurchmesseres werden auch angrenzende, thermisch belastete Mainboardkomponenten effektiv mit gekühlt. Um beide Lüfter an einem vorhandenen PWM-Lüfteranschluss zu betreiben, liefern wir den Silver Arrow mit einem ca. 30 cm langen PWM Y-Kabel aus. Bitte beachten Sie, dass wir Ihnen als Privatanwendern dieses Kabel ohne zusätzliche Kosten gemeinsam mit dem Kühler ausliefern. Es ist nicht Teil des regulären Lieferumfang des Herstellers. 

Mit den beiden temperaturgeregelten Serienlüftern erreicht der Silver Arrow eine einzigartige Performance bei flüsterleisem Betrieb. Zahlreiche aktuelle Tests landauf-landab belegen die dominierende Stellung des Twin Tower Kühlers, der sich in aktuellen Tests stets an de Spitze wiederfindet. 

Für die Verwendung auf Intel Plattformen verfügt der Silver Arrow über das vom Venomous X bekannte, patentierte Montagesystem. Die Montage des Silver Arrow ist entsprechend einfach: Das Multi Support Backplate für LGA 775/1366/1156 wird zunächst mit dem "Anchoring Bracket Mount" (eine Art Rahmen) und dem Mainboard verschraubt. Nachdem der Kühler aufgesetzt wurde, wird dieser mit der im Anpreßdruck variierbaren "Mounting Plate" befestigt. Das "Pressure Vault Bracket" erlaubt die Variation des Anpressdrucks zwischen 40 und 70 lbs. Insbesondere in Hinblick auf die aktuellen Sechs-Kern Prozessoren ist dies eine richtungweisende Neuheit. Das System wurde speziell entwickelt, um der Hitzeentwicklung dieser Prozessoren Herr zu werden.

Auf vielfachen Wunsch der treuen Fanbase ist auch der Silver Arrow selbstverständlich Multiplatform-tauglich und wird serienmäßig mit Montagematerial für alle gängigen Sockel ausgeliefert. Besitzer von Intel LGA 775/1366/1156 Boards können den Kühler ebenso einsetzen, wie Nutzer von AMD AM2/AM2+/AM3. Für AMD Systeme befindet sich das bewärhrte AM2 Bolt Through Kit im Lieferumfang. Das Kit ermöglicht es, den Kühler sowohl vertikal als auch horizontal auf der CPU auszurichten.


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Montage - Intel-Systeme*​
Für die Montage auf Intel-Systemen wird mir von Asus freundlicherweise ein P7P55-M (Sockel 1156) zur Verfügung gestellt. Die Montage bei anderen Intel-Systemen ist aber nahezu identisch. 
Damit die Backplate richtig mit dem Mainboard verschraubt werden kann, müssen die Schrauben in die entsprechende Position geschobene werden. Durch die beweglichen Schrauben ist es möglich, die gleiche Backplate bei allen Intel-Systemen zu nutzen. Die Unterlegscheiben sorgen dafür, dass die Backplate keinen direkten Kontakt zum Mainboard hat. Danach lässt sich das Mainboard auf die Backplate legen und mit den vier Montageschrauben fixieren. Die Montageschrauben verfügen auf der Unterseite über eine aufgeklebte Gummierung und schützen so die Leiterbanen der Platine. Im nächsten Schritt kann die Montageplatte aufgelegt und verschraubt werden.
Sobald die Schutzfolie auf der Unterseite der Bodenplatte entfernt und der Prozessor mit Wärmeleitpaste bestrichen wurde, kann der Kühler aufgesetzt werden. Der Silver Arrow kann je nach System entsprechend ausgerichtet werden. Sobald der Kühler durch die Verstrebung fixiert ist, kann dank der Schraube der Anpressdruck bei Bedarf erhöht werden. Zum Schluss muss der Kühler nur noch mit den Lüftern bestückt werden. Sobald diese angeschlossen sind, ist der Kühler einsatzbereit und kann samt dem Mainboard wieder ins Gehäuse eingebaut werden.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Montage - AMD-Systeme*​
Erstmals liefert Thermalright einen Kühler mit Montage-Kit für AMD-Systeme aus. So ist es möglich, den Silver Arrow ohne Extrakosten auf AMD-Systemen zu verbauen. Bevor der Kühler allerdings verbaut werden kann, muss das standardmäßige Retention-Modul entfernt werden. Im Anschluss kann die Thermalright-Backplate angesteckt werden.
Im nächsten Schritt kann der Prozessor mit Wärmeleitpaste bestrichen werden. Nachdem die Schutzfolie auf der Unterseite der Bodenplatte entfernt und der Kühler mit der Montagevorrichtung versehen wurde, kann er auf den Prozessor gesetzt werden. Danach kann der Kühler mit dem Mainboard verschraubt werden. Leider ist es etwas schwierig die Schrauben richtig zu erreichen, da sie genau unter den Kühltürmen liegen. Hier ist etwas Fingerspitzengefühl notwendig. Zu guter Letzt werden die Lüfter-Klammern samt Lüfter angebracht. Sobald die beiden Lüfter angeschlossen sind, ist die Montage abgeschlossen.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testsystem*​
Passend zum Launch von Intels Sandy Bridge Plattform wird das Testsetup für Luftkühler überarbeitet. Der Core i7-920 muss einem neuen Core i5-2500K weichen. Damit der Prozessor die Kühler auch ordentlich fordert, wird dieser auf 4.500 MHz übertaktet. Dafür liegt eine Spannung von 1,3 Volt an. Auch wenn die 4.500 MHz mit weniger Spannung möglich wären, soll die höhere Spannung die Kühler fordern. Als Mainboard kommt ein MSI P67A-C45 zum Einsatz. Da es über keine über keine ausgefeilte und überdimensionierte Kühlkonstruktion verfügt, treten selbst bei großen und wuchtigen Kühlern keine Kompatibilitätsprobleme auf. Die zwei Black Sark Speichermodule von Exceleram verfügen ebenfalls über sehr kleine Heatspreader und daher auch mit keinem Kühler kollidieren. Für die Bildausgabe ist eine N460GTX Hawk Talon Attack von MSI zuständig. Als Netzteil wurde ein Be Quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 680W genutzt. Das vollständige Testsystem offen auf einem Lian Li PC-T60B Test Bench aufgebaut. Im Vergleich zu einem richtigen Gehäuse können die Temperaturen daher etwas abweichen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - Testszenario*​
Jeder Kühler musste jeweils drei unterschiedliche Testläufe absolvieren. Dazu gehört ein Test mit dem im Lieferumfang enthaltenem Lüfter und zwei Referenzlüfter. Der Test mit dem im Lieferumfang enthaltenem Lüfter ist allerdings nur Bestandteil der Tests, soweit ein Lüfter beiliegt. Liegt einem Kühler kein Lüfter bei, entfällt die Messung. Die Testserie mit einem Referenzlüfter veranschaulicht sehr gut, wie sich die einzelnen Kühler im direkten Vergleich schlagen. So bleiben alle Komponenten des Setups gleich, nur der Kühler verändert sich. Zusätzlich zu der Testserie mit einem Referenzlüfter, werden alle Kühler, falls möglich, auch mit zwei Referenzlüftern getestet. 
Um Toleranzen und Unstimmigkeiten auszuschließen, wurde jede Messung dreimal durchgeführt. Sprich: ein Kühler wurde z.B. dreimal mit dem Originallüfter getestet. Der Kühler wurde zwischen den einzelnen Durchgängen neu montiert. Die Wärmeleitpaste wurde auch ersetzt. Bei allen Messungen wurde Prolimatechs PK-1 als Wärmeleitpaste genutzt. Als 120mm Referenzlüfter dienten ein/zwei Alpenföhn Wing Boost 120mm (1.500 upm @ 100%). Für die Tests mit 140mm Lüftern wurden ein/zwei Be Quiet! Silent Wings USC 140mm (1.00 upm @ 100%) verwendet. Ein weiterer Bestandteil der Messungen ist, die Messungen mit unterschiedlichen Lüfterdrehzahlen (100% / 75% / 50%). Die angegebenen Temperaturwerte in den Diagrammen sind Delta-Werte. Das bedeutet, dass die angegebene Temperatur der Differenzwert zur Raumtemperatur ist. So lassen sich die Kühler allgemein besser vergleichen, da die Raumtemperatur nicht immer gleich ist. Ein einzelner Testlauf (eine Messung, z.B. Referenzlüfter @ 100%) lief in etwa 45 Minuten. Über diesen Zeitraum wurde die maximale Temperatur der einzelnen Kerne festgehalten. Diese wurden addiert und daraus ein Durchschnittswert gebildet. Dieser Durchschnittswert, abzüglich der Raumtemperatur, ist das Ergebnis der Messung.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - Originallüfter*​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dank der zwei etwas schnelleren 140mm Lüfter (1.300 upm) kann der Silver Arrow gut mithalten. Im indirekten Vergleich zu den Kühlern vor ihm, hat der Silver Arrow aber einen Vorteil, er ist leiser. Einzig dem Prolimatech Genesis Dual Blue Vortex Edition muss er sich hier geschlagen geben. Die anderen Kühler erkaufen sich die gute Kühlleistung durch die teilweise sehr hohe Lautstärke. Bei geringerer Drehzahl muss der Silver Arrow leicht abreisen lassen, kann sich aber dennoch gut gegen den NH-D14 von Noctua behaupten. Einzig bei 50% Drehzahl zieht der NH-D14 knapp am Silver Arrow vorbei.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - Referenzlüfter 120mm*​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Links Werte 1x 120mm Lüfter / Rechts Werte 2x 120mm Lüfter*

Mit einem 120mm Lüfter landet der Silver Arrow etwas abgeschlagen im Mittelfeld. Bei 100% Drehzahl (1.500 upm) fehlen dem Silver Arrow etwas die Reserven. Besser hingegen schaut es mit zwei 120mm Lüftern aus. Hier schafft es der Silver Arrow sich wieder an den Super Mega von Prolimatech heran zu kämpfen.  Auch der Abstand zum NH-D14 von Noctua ist minimal. Dennoch lässt sich klar festhalten, dass der Silver Arrow besser mit 140mm Lüftern bestückt wird.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - Referenzlüfter 140mm*​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Links Werte 1x 140mm Lüfter / Rechts Werte 2x 140mm Lüfter*

Mit einem 140mm Lüfter zeigt der Silver Arrow ein ähnliches Bild wie mit einem 120mm Lüfter. Hier fällt er leicht zurück. Auch die fallende Drehzahl macht dem Silver Arrow etwas zu schaffen. Mit zwei 140mm Lüftern hingegen schlägt sich der Silver Arrow deutlich besser und sichert sich den vierten Platz im Ranking. Bei 50% Drehzahl (500 upm) muss sich der Silver Arrow allerdings minimal vom Archon geschlagen geben. Zum NH-D14 von Noctua ist der Silver Arrow je nach Settings aber in Schlagdistanz.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Lautstärke*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch in Sachen Lautstärke schafft es der Thermalright Silver Arrow einen guten Eindruck zu hinterlassen. Mit 100% Drehzahl (1.300 upm) erzeugt der Kühler einen Schalldruck von 34,8 dB(A).  Die Lüfter werden so bei geschlossenem Gehäuse nur leicht wahrgenommen. Bei 75% Drehzahl (975 upm) erzeugt der Silver Arrow nur noch 28,6 dB(A). Bei 50% Drehzahl (650 upm) sind es nur noch 25,2 dB(A). Die beste Kombination aus Kühlleistung liegt allerdings bei ca. 1.100 upm. Hier erzeugt der Silver Arrow einen Schalldruck von 30,6 dB(A) und kühlt nur unwesentlich schlechter.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Fazit*​
Der Silver Arrow ist aktuell Thermalright‘s Flaggschiff und leistungsmäßig der beste Kühler im Portfolio. In Sachen Kühlleistung kann der Silver Arrow sich je nach Settings wirklich gut behaupten. Allerdings schafft es Thermalright mit dem Silver Arrow nicht, eine solche Überraschung wie mit dem IFX-14 zu landen. Hier sind die Unterschiede beider Kühler doch zu gering. Dennoch kann es der Silver Arrow je nach Settings mit dem NH-D14 von Noctua oder dem Megahalems von Prolimatech aufnehmen.
Potenzielle Käufer sollten den Silver Arrow auf jeden Fall mit zwei Lüftern betreiben. Mit nur einem Lüfter, egal ob 120 oder 140mm, tut sich der Silver Arrow sehr schwer. Gleiches gilt für geringe Drehzahlen. Hier fällt der Silver Arrow minimal zurück. Für den Semipassiven Betrieb ist der Silver Arrow auch nicht geeignet. Hier sollten potenzielle Käufer eher den HR-02 in Erwägung ziehen. Der Silver Arrow ist vielmehr für diejenigen interessant, die auf der Suche nach einem leistungsstarken Kühler sind, der nicht nur angenehm leise ist, sondern auch noch Reserven für hitzige und stark übertaktete Prozessoren hat. Nicht umsonst ist der Silver Arrow ein High-End-Kühler.
Besonders erfreulich ist, das Thermalright beim Silver Arrow erstmals ein AMD-Montage-Kit in den Lieferumfang integriert. So ist der Silver Arrow auch ohne Extrakosten für Nutzer von AMD-Systemen zu empfehlen. Der großzügige Lieferumfang mit den zwei Lüftern und dem Y-Adapter runden das Gesamtpaket ab. Einzig die Verarbeitung, wie schon erwähnt, hätte hier und da etwas besser sein können. Gerade hier konnte Thermalright in der Vergangenheit richtig auftrumpfen. Neben der Verarbeitung wäre auch noch die Komptabilität als kleiner Kritikpunkt zu nennen. Je nach Mainboard und Ausrichtung des Kühlers, kann es vorkommen, dass die Speicherbänke zum Teil blockiert werden. Dies sollte vor dem Kauf des Kühlers allerdings geprüft werden. Der Kaufpreis von 64,90 Euro ist auf den ersten Blick zwar hoch, geht aufgrund der gebotenen Leistung aber in Ordnung.
Unterm Strich liefert Thermalright mit dem Silver Arrow aber einen wirklich guten Kühler, der durch seine gute Leistung und seinen „rundum sorglos“ Lieferumfang überzeugen kann. Der Silver Arrow von Thermalright bekommt daher mit 90,14% den „Gold Award“ verliehen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Links*​
Thermalright Silver Arrow Produktseite

*xTc Reviews bei Twitter folgen*

Thermalright Silver Arrow bei PC-Cooling​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## wiesmoa (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Silver Arrow im PCGHX-Check - Der ehrwürdiger Nachfolger des legendären des IFX-14*

Passt dieser Kühler bei einem System mit einem Corsair Vengance DDR3 Arbeitsspeicher?
Dieser RAM-Riegel ist ja ziemlich Groß


----------



## Jonnyhh (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright Silver Arrow im PCGHX-Check - Der ehrwürdiger Nachfolger des legendären des IFX-14*

@wiesmoa: ich glaube nicht, dass die Ramriegel unter den Lüfter passen, sieht zumindest auf den Bildern nicht danach aus!


----------



## ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN (12. Dezember 2011)

Hab den lüfter und große ram passen nicht. Hab die vengeance lp drunter und der lüfter liegt auf bzw wird leicht hoch gedruckt aber ist nicht schlimm.montage ist daher mit lp ram zu empfehle


----------

